# Working Vacation



## vharrison2 (May 12, 2005)

Experienced palm tree climbers:2 weeks in July.The job will be trimming mostly palms, some hardwoods in the historic Truman Annex in Key West, Florida. 40 hour work week


----------



## Jim1NZ (May 12, 2005)

Do you spike the palms or do spurless palm cleaning?


----------



## vharrison2 (May 13, 2005)

Spiking is not allowed in Key West. However, having said that; some palms because of the height and location must be spiked. Take it up as high as you can with a ladder then spike to the top. The tree ????? (she calls herself that) that governs Key West trimming doesn't like it but we have pointed out that if they don't let us do it, the liability then falls on the city if a coconut hits a tourist or resident in the head. Now that would hurt...coconut hitting you in the head.


----------



## Ekka (May 14, 2005)

Spiking those soft coconut palms is gonna look real bad as time goes by, those spike marks rot out to big holes.

Can't you use an bucket truck?

We do some resorts and when the palms get out of reach or in-accessable for a bucket truck we rec removal! Long term spiking is real bad of those softies and no-one will pay you the right amount for accessing and working spikeless.

Just trying to give you a hand.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 14, 2005)

Ekka said:


> Spiking those soft coconut palms is gonna look real bad as time goes by, those spike marks rot out to big holes.
> 
> Can't you use an bucket truck?
> 
> ...



I appreciated that. Of course when they are bucket accessable we use the bucket, and most are. Long term damage is very debatable. I have lived in Florida a long time and the biggest threat to coconut palms here is a condition called "Lethal Yellowing". I have never seen a palm die as a result of spiking. Ever. There are some VERY tall healthy,beautiful palms that have been spiked over the years. Yes, the have spike marks but they are still beautiful. And, I just can't buy the argument that once a palm tree can't be trimmed with a bucket truck or ladder we should remove it.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 24, 2005)

Postion has been filled


----------

